# Any 200 mile one day rides near Ohio?



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

Always looking for something new and challenging so thought maybe we should do a one day double century in 2013. We live in north central Ohio but are willing to travel a few hundred miles in any direction for a good ride. If you know of anything for next summer please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Ohio Randonneurs 2012 home page


----------



## Spike Chili (Apr 18, 2011)

If you are willing to try something slightly different than a double, try the National 24 Hour Challenge in Middleville Michigan (between Grand Rapids and Kalamazoo). Excellent event that is always held on Fathers Day weekend in June. Check out their site: National 24-Hour Challenge


----------



## Skimmy (Dec 13, 2011)

Two webpages to consider:

Pittsburgh Randonneurs

http://www.winthefight.org/granfondo/


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Do you like hills? You can try the Dairyland Dare 300k. It's only 186 miles, but with 16,000 feet of climbing you will not feel cheated. Great ride, well supported.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Check out Randonneurs USA's brevet schedule.

www.rusa.org

Brevets are (usually) self-supported rides of 200, 300, 400, or 600 k length, with time limits at checkpoints along the course.


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

Cooper1960 said:


> Always looking for something new and challenging so thought maybe we should do a one day double century in 2013. We live in north central Ohio but are willing to travel a few hundred miles in any direction for a good ride. If you know of anything for next summer please let me know.
> 
> Thanks


Our club usually schedules one or two double century rides during the season. Usually in June and October. They start in south central Indiana. I sagged for the June ride in 2011. They start at 6am and finish around 8-9pm. Any where between 4-8 riders do them.
Here is a link to this past June's ride:
2012 Tornado Double Century 200mi - A bike ride in Bloomington, Indiana
PM me if interested and I'll shoot you an email when 2013's schedule comes out.
Also there's the famous RAIN ride in July, but its "only" 160 miles in one day. The good news on that ride is it ends at the Indiana/Ohio border, so you're close to home.


----------

